# Temporary Supply To ISO Container



## aydmartin (Apr 6, 2010)

I have to certify an ISO container. It is fed from a IP rated RCD socket on the ring within a building next to the ISO. Fed from plug top using 2.5mm arctic flex. To 63 A RCCB within ISO feeding 3 ccts - 16A ring 16A heater and 6A light. Does the plug top suffice? As C/U is away from other main C/U does it have to have earth rod of its own? its on 32A ring in building. Any help would be advantageous as have to do tomo. Have done 16th and 2391 but not experienced in testing, any takers for advice. Ayd


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

aydmartin.

The ISO Container is just fine fed in the way you describe. All you need to ensure is that the supply scource is NOT TNC(pme). If so treat the ISO as extraneous metalwork. If the supply is TNS or TT then you need do nothing except prove respective EL and trip times. You can if you wish fully segregate the ISO from the building ring circuit. Do not utilise the earth of the plug head and ensure that Arctic cable earth is not connected in any way to the supply. At the final upstream board fit an earth rod and in all cases make sure the iSO is bonded also to the CCP.

Frank

For the sake of a better job a local rotory isolator with CeeForm outlet would be prefered,


----------



## aydmartin (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks for the reply. it is pme supply so am i correct in saying that the iso itself must be fully bonded and linked to met of c unit in iso? pse advise. thx again


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes. That.s it. Treat the ISO as you would a water pipe or gas pipe and bond accordingly if you intend to keep the system a PME. To recap'. Just run a seperate 10mm 6491X from the Mains distribution that the ring is fed from to the mains sub within the ISO and bond also to the ISO metalwork,

Frank


----------



## aydmartin (Apr 6, 2010)

Frank Thanks. You obviously know what you talking about. Could you please answer another for me. How do I know what CSA is required of a PME installation if CSA of live conductors is 25mm2 ? Most i come across is 4mm2. Is this right and where in regs do I find answer? Is it via adibiatic equation? Pse advise. Thanks


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. Been on holiday.



Take a look at page 134 and Table 54.B

Frank


----------

